# ATO: What is the Business Portal?



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office's Small Business Newsroom:

*What is the Business Portal?*









*7 June 2018*

The Business Portal is a secure ATO website where you can manage your business tax affairs easily online, when it's convenient to you. It is designed to help you run your business more efficiently.

You can use the portal to access a range of services such as:


registering for GST or PAYG witholding
lodging, revising or viewing activity statements
requesting refunds or transfers between accounts
updating your business details
tracking the progress of refunds or transfer requests
communicating with us through a secure mailbox.
To access the Business Portal you will need an ABN connected to your myGov account or a compatible AUSkey.

You can access the portal 24 hours a day, seven days a week.

Remember, registered tax and BAS agents can also help you with your tax.

*Next step:*


Using the Business Portal
*Watch:*


Lodging an activity statement through the Business Portal
(https://www.ato.gov.au/Newsroom/smallbusiness/General/What-is-the-Business-Portal-/?sbnews20180619)


----------

